# Considering Zero Gravity Negative GSL's for the F5



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm considering throwing on a set of white Zero Gravity's Negative G SL's on the F5. Found a decent price on a set and can probably recoup a little more by selling off the current Rival brakes that are on the bike now.

Any thoughts?

I have always really liked the aesthetics of the Zero Gravity's and the Negative GSL's seem to be a better brake in terms of weight and performance. Plus, I figure the white ones would really look sharp on the black F5 frame.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

go for it. considered to be the best lightweight brakeset out their by most. I personally like the carbon TRP 950sl's. great modulation.


----------

